# Funny Pictures Thread!



## DaviddivaD (Apr 11, 2020)

Do any of you have any funny pictures you've taken since this game came out? A similar topic was on the New Leaf board when I first joined this site back in late 2016/early 2017. Perhaps it's still going. Anyway this topic is inspired by that one.

Here's a few pics I found funny:













Phoebe is staring at the fossilized dung.


----------



## Rosie Moon (Apr 11, 2020)

Uhh... thanks, Kiki.





I only visit the classiest places.


----------



## brockbrock (Apr 11, 2020)

Phoebe kills me in the best of ways. She was funny in New Leaf and it seems she's still funny in New Horizons.


----------



## Bugs (Apr 11, 2020)

Gonna repost my bathroom


----------



## Rosie Moon (Apr 11, 2020)

Can’t tell if I just got roasted or complimented.


----------



## Raz (Apr 12, 2020)

I've taken the lazy Alfonso out of bed to say "I'm moving your house". Poor guy was trying his best not to look like he was pissed off, while my character was feeling like a super hero lol


----------



## tajikey (Apr 12, 2020)

I have one of Spork sitting under a tree - donut in hand - smiling at me after I finished crafting some fish bait. I don't do social media, so I can't export from the Switch very easily.


----------



## allainah (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## moon_child (Apr 12, 2020)

*Zucker's Bunny Day Shenanigans *





	Post automatically merged: Apr 12, 2020

*Whitney Being Our Spirit Animal and Roasting Zipper 









*


----------



## moon_child (Apr 12, 2020)

*I'm back for Zucker's Bunny Day Shenanigans Part 2  






*


----------



## DaviddivaD (Apr 12, 2020)

I hope so Fang. I hope so!





The "jellymuncha" huh?





I wonder what he's look at in that magazine?


----------



## Raz (Apr 12, 2020)

Somebody's gonna make Zipper really angry


----------



## Nunnafinga (Apr 12, 2020)

Bunny Day,Schmunny Day.My villagers are not impressed by Zipper T.





Hey,it's possible...for all we know there might be a giant chicken wearing that bunny costume.





Tutu expresses cardio indifference while a dejected Zipper T. Bunny sulks.


----------



## 0orchid (Apr 12, 2020)

Pietro is a simple sheep....











































	Post automatically merged: Apr 12, 2020

I never really liked Pietro before I got him on my island and now I'm obsessed!


----------



## 0orchid (Apr 12, 2020)

Filbert's existential crisis:









Kabuki was trying to teach him how to say mean things, don't think he quite picked up on it:


----------



## swifterly (Apr 14, 2020)

Accidentally took this screenshot at just the wrong (right) time.


----------



## DaviddivaD (Apr 18, 2020)

This made me literally LOL.


----------



## toonafeesh (Apr 18, 2020)

dizzy bones was showing me around her town and she pushed Quillson out of her way--




when u don't have reactions yet




Billy gave my friend a prison suit as his birthday party





I wanted to catalog my friend's bunny ears and things escalated too fast


----------



## Rosie Moon (Apr 22, 2020)

That’s a mental image I didn’t need.


----------



## allainah (Apr 22, 2020)




----------



## Hesper (Apr 22, 2020)

oh lord






Bianca out here tryna impress the ladiiiiies





Skye, the Most Savage on the Island





bianca _no _


----------



## Minimasher (Apr 22, 2020)

Sorry for the quality, but I took these pics of Ozzie before his bedtime and I thought he looked adorable


----------



## Lullaboid (Apr 22, 2020)

pics that make you go hmm


----------



## Mezzanine (Apr 22, 2020)

deleted


----------



## Rosewater (Apr 22, 2020)

DaviddivaD said:


> View attachment 237088


Omg Phoebe is the best. What is up with Beau's dialogue though lmao that is straight up Butthead's laugh from Beavis and Butthead. I couldn't help but read this in that voice


----------



## Nunnafinga (Apr 22, 2020)




----------



## Hesper (Apr 22, 2020)

Mezzanine said:


> I have a picture of Sherb getting a snack from my vending machine and picking it up from the slot, but to be honest I have no idea how to get images off my switch hahaha



You can either link a FB or Twitter to it through the album (I believe that's where you'll get the prompt, if you select an image, select Posting, and then it'll ask you--it's been a looong time though, so...I don't remember super well), or--I THINK--you can take the SD card out, put it in your computer, and get them that way. 

I'm glad to see more Phoebe appreciation here!


----------



## 0orchid (Apr 24, 2020)

Kabuki is _woke_


----------



## Lavulin98 (Apr 24, 2020)

oh no zucker


----------



## 0orchid (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## Romaki (Apr 25, 2020)

Not sure if I should be impressed by K.K.'s willingness to perform in the rain or sad that he doesn't get a rainy outfit.


----------



## 0orchid (Apr 25, 2020)

Here, man! Enjoy!



....Thanks?


----------



## Raz (Apr 25, 2020)

Here's Alfonso talking about his birthday-related trauma 









And Fang is truly an old man in wolf's clothing lol this convo between him and Phoebe about the use of cellphones was truly amazing


----------



## raqball (Apr 25, 2020)

Minimasher said:


> View attachment 246574 View attachment 246575View attachment 246576Sorry for the quality, but I took these pics of Ozzie before his bedtime and I thought he looked adorable


I love Ozzie... I amiibo him out and am getting ready to amiibo him back in. He was one of my 1st 5 so he had the cruddy basic house and the little guy deserves a better home so that why I booted him and am going to add him back...


----------



## solace (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## 0orchid (Apr 25, 2020)

Uuuhhm excuse me while I have nightmares about Marcel cuddling "Bugface"


----------



## solace (Apr 25, 2020)

Ladies doing Yoga... but I teach Pilates!!!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Apr 25, 2020)

I don't have a picture but Sparro said this (someone was gonna move): _I'm trying real hard not to cry. I'm sad and all, but...b-but my tear ducts are so buff that crying SUPER hurts. Nope...n-nope! Uh-oh... *sorrow reaction*  Ow! Ow! Ow! Ow!_

Bob said: _I hacked into the *my island name* mainframe and saw that you have a lotta NookPhoneCrannyIsland Miles._

Papi was at his house and he said: _Ooh some moccasins! Man, this is real cool. I'm gonna try it on at home later! I'm gonna take this home and put on a fashion show for the bugs in my floors, haaay! _He said this at his house as I gave him shoes.


----------



## morthael (Apr 25, 2020)

Something is always going on with Joey I love him lmao!











Also, the one time I crafted all of my friends cherry hats because we thought they looked like butts!


----------



## raqball (Apr 25, 2020)

I posted these in the screenshot thread but they can go here as well..

Workout time. Little Lily busting sweat pumping the iron..





Ozzie fell asleep eating his snack...





Ribbot chilling in some cool dude shades...


----------



## kiwikenobi (Apr 25, 2020)

The thing that's funniest to me is that it took me at least a week after he moved in to notice that Louie has a very visible butt. ^o^;>


----------



## voltairenism (Apr 25, 2020)

hairstyle?












relatable


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 25, 2020)

Here's a few of my favorites so far:





#Throwback to that time that I gave Piper a pear tree for her birthday. She genuinely really liked it lmao.






I went to pick up a DIY recipe from Filbert and he told me this 






Pietro was telling me that his crescent moon chair was crafted especially for his body shape, and then he ended the convo with... this. 


And finally, the one screenshot that makes me laugh no matter how many times I look at it...




I'll never forget the time when Pietro and Piper were singing together and Piper literally broke her beak


----------



## Romaki (Apr 26, 2020)

Boots fell asleep on a chair with a phone in his hand, so I had to check out what he was looking at...


----------



## PugLovex (Apr 26, 2020)

chill raymond chill


----------



## Imbri (Apr 26, 2020)

0orchid said:


> Kabuki was trying to teach him how to say mean things, don't think he quite picked up on it:
> 
> View attachment 237884



I'm so glad Kabuki wasn't able to corrupt Filbert.


----------



## 0orchid (Apr 26, 2020)

Pietro is a weeds activist there were a few more things he said before this but I forgot to screenshot


----------



## raqball (Apr 28, 2020)

Just now.. Oh Lucky you little goofball!


----------



## Ichiban (Apr 28, 2020)

didnt know this thread existed, guess i have a place for all my memes from the screenshot thread now lmao


----------



## 0ni (Apr 28, 2020)

Me trying to enter my friends island but instead being intimidated into hiding as my other friend blocks the entrance in her muscle suit:






I gave him a spider:






Flora making Apollo slightly uncomfortable by the pool:






And Flora channeling the energy of anyone who has been too impatient whilst assembling IKEA furniture:


----------



## Sicariana (Apr 28, 2020)

looks like something out of a horror film


----------



## 0orchid (Apr 29, 2020)

So Apple is into sheep, huh?


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 29, 2020)

I stumbled across a conversation between these 2 lazies, and turns out Punchy is a flat earther.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1253508391390941185


----------



## Minimasher (Apr 29, 2020)

Haha my lazy villager Moe has said that before too!


JKDOS said:


> I stumbled across a conversation between these 2 lazies, and turns out Punchy is a flat earther.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1253508391390941185[/QUOTE


----------



## Llunavale (Apr 29, 2020)

JKDOS said:


> I stumbled across a conversation between these 2 lazies, and turns out Punchy is a flat earther.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1253508391390941185


All the more reason to love him!


----------



## Pixiebelle (Apr 30, 2020)

wrong thread oops


----------



## Minimasher (Apr 30, 2020)

Sicariana said:


> looks like something out of a horror film


Wow she is quite scary haha


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Apr 30, 2020)

_Can you identify the individual in this photograph? The suspect fled the scene moments after the victim was robbed. 


_

My villagers don't understand social distancing.
_

_





_Peaches marvels over her creation, proud of what she's done._


----------



## raqball (Apr 30, 2020)

Raymond sent me on a treasure hunt and here is what he said when I brought him back the hidden treasure...


----------



## Raz (May 1, 2020)

So, Phoebe does have a peculiar taste in books and comics


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 1, 2020)

Sicariana said:


> looks like something out of a horror film


I never want to see Diva up close ever again.  I am scarred.


----------



## Hsn97 (May 1, 2020)

I think Raymond is hoarding treasure​


----------



## Minimasher (May 2, 2020)

Bump!


----------



## voltairenism (May 2, 2020)

Coco, I don't want to be indelicate, but... Have you looked at a mirror recently......


----------



## voltairenism (May 2, 2020)

omg shes killing me shes too funny


----------



## DaviddivaD (May 3, 2020)

I love this cat:


----------



## sunny-val (May 3, 2020)

I took a picture of Poncho sleeping like the precious lil bear he is, but when the click went off... 



 



hahahha I didn't know this was a thing!


----------



## moon_child (May 5, 2020)

This is Stitches having an existential crisis in the middle of a workout. Lol. Poor babie.    We've all been there, Bub.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 5, 2020)

This is by far the funniest conversation I've witnessed between two villagers.  Marshal accused Diana of not enjoying island life enough, and she was having _none _of that BS. My "island boy" got told


----------



## Framfrais (May 5, 2020)




----------



## raqball (May 5, 2020)




----------



## Zura (May 6, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1257915243088367617


----------



## AC.Newbie (May 6, 2020)

I witnessed this from Marshal to Bones. It's one of the crappiest things a friend could say to another which makes it hilarious for the rest of us! And the look on Bones' face sells it!


----------



## Pyoopi (May 6, 2020)

Oh boy I have a lot but I'll start with oldies.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















Anger arms initiated.


----------



## Underneath The Stars (May 6, 2020)

Hsn97 said:


> View attachment 251519
> I think Raymond is hoarding treasure​



so that's why he's getting sold for millions of bells & hunders of nmts .. peep the whiteboard too


----------



## John Wick (May 6, 2020)

I don't have Farcebook or I'd post a pic of Olaf trying to text my snapping turtles!


----------



## Shyria (May 6, 2020)

They were talking about the one thing they couldn't live without...













I gifted Raymond a cat bed, and apparently despite his pretentious apparences its all his little kitten heart ever wanted


----------



## voltairenism (May 8, 2020)

god i made friends with this boomer now i gotta hear these insanities










also ma man is having a middle age crisis


----------



## Minimasher (May 8, 2020)

voltairenism said:


> god i made friends with this boomer now i gotta hear these insanities
> View attachment 255125
> View attachment 255126
> View attachment 255127
> ...


And that is why I love Static


----------



## DaviddivaD (May 9, 2020)

Oooookay Flurry....


----------



## ecstasy (May 9, 2020)

Idk why but this made me laugh so hard


https://imgur.com/a/ZQnb8Ao


----------



## ecstasy (May 10, 2020)

Sherb what's going on i thought you were like 10


https://imgur.com/a/7F1AiUn


----------



## USN Peter (May 10, 2020)




----------



## acnlgirl (May 10, 2020)




----------



## Pyoopi (May 10, 2020)

I mis-clicked and...




This is how the baby tanukis make you feel like the biggest dumb dumb.


----------



## Figment (May 12, 2020)

You want me to buy what now, Poppy?


----------



## Feraligator (May 12, 2020)

"wat r u doing..."


----------



## 0orchid (May 13, 2020)

Uh oh... looks like I hurt Pietro's feelings by giving the clown.. a clown nose? So passive aggressive  s/o to Hamlet and his rock solid biceps


----------



## Babypink (May 13, 2020)

A conversation between Fang and Kabuki that truly made me laugh. Kabuki, you are a savage.


----------



## AustinS (May 14, 2020)

I caught murphy inspecting a beautiful statue a little too closely!


----------



## 0orchid (May 14, 2020)

This is why I love jock villagers


Spoiler: Hamlet naming his muscles compilation


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 24, 2020)

This made me laugh so hard I started crying.  What have I done???


----------



## whimsycreator (May 26, 2020)




----------



## Alicia (May 26, 2020)

Apparently Moe has been eating the island and Tom thinks I have spindly limbs?


----------



## Imbri (Aug 5, 2020)

Hey, Pascal!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

Just everything about tripping is hilarious to me lol


----------

